# send mantis "nudes"



## ghostparadoxa (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't come here often and this is such a bizarre reason to do so, but I couldn't find any good pictures of a male mantid's genitalia from a certain angle (dorsal). Just wanted to make sure my adult Hierodula male's body is normal. I'm certain the black line is a reproductive duct, but I hope that the slightly "collapsed" look of his abdomen around it is nothing out of the ordinary. Sorry for the blurry picture, I hope it gets my point across


----------

